# Feed Transmission Oil Leak Repair



## terry_g (Mar 15, 2021)

My Craftex lathe started leaking gear oil from the feed transmission shift knobs after it was a few months old.
Rather than pull the front off the feed transmission to replace the o-rings I made small steel rings that hold
an o-ring against the shaft and the front surface of the transmission.
The o-rings are 90 durometer o-ring face seals for hydraulic fittings. I had to turn the knobs to fit the steel rings.
Ten years late and not a drop of oil has leaked out.
I thought I would share this repair as I'm sure I'm not the only person to have this problem.

Terry

You can see the oil running out below the shaft.


----------



## YotaBota (Mar 15, 2021)

Great fix, it would interesting to know why the originals started leaking so soon.


----------



## terry_g (Mar 15, 2021)

The parts book shows a groove machined in the shafts.
I suspect they were either roughly finished or out of spec.


----------

